# Canon's PRO-2000 and 4000 printers are really cheap right now



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 7, 2019)

Just a heads up, B+H is running big sales on the PRO-2000 and 4000 right now. I've had my eye on them for a while, and this is about the cheapest they get. They haven't been running these prices since before the holdays. $2200 for the PRO-2000, and $3200 for the PRO-4000. And free shipping, which is no joke when you're talking about a 270lb printer.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes they are very good value, I got the 2000 when it came out for a touch over $2200 and couldn’t be happier with my move away from Epson wide format printers. I would say, if you have over 30mp cameras and have the space, get the 4000.

Having said all that some of the independent sellers are actually beating that price for the 4000, I recently got a mailer for the 4000 at $2,500! So shop around.

But any which way, the prints are superb and nothing beats making reallly high end high quality prints.... Commit and enjoy.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow, who had the 4000 for that cheap?

I have the 1000 and love it. I'm dreaming of going bigger, but it's hard to justify the cost and the space they take up.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2019)

8nfortunately I don’t recall the link as I had no need to keep it.

For sure the cost and space are the main issues with all these big printers. I started large format printing with the Epson 4900, their P-1000 at the time, but it was a love hate relationship as I had many banding issues, I then got the Epson 7900, their P-2000 at the time, and that lasted less than 300 prints before a terminal head failure! At least I got 1,500 or so out of the 4900 before it went to the scrap head...

It really put me off large format printing but then the new P series Canon printers were announced and I not only read and reread Kieth’s review, I contacted him directly for some pointers. After that I was sold and ended up getting the P-2000, mainly for space.

The main reason I say get the 4000 if you can is that it is all well and good printing full bleed to 24”, but that gives you nothing to mount, I like a good 3 inch border all around a print that big to give me mounting room and something to mat on. Practically with my 20mp camera I rarely print larger than 20” x 30” so it all works out most of the time.


----------

